# Yellow Vette at sunset  - shot handheld



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 28, 2012)

Was originally 5 exposures however the +2 had motion blur. Wasn't expecting much from it at 400iso and handheld but overall I'm happy with it. The colors I'm really happy with!


----------



## inaka (Jun 28, 2012)

I really love the colors and processing on this one.
The sky is perfect without being distracting.

Composition wise, I wish there was a tad more real estate shown below the front tire.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 28, 2012)

saturation to 11!


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 28, 2012)

Actually saturation was only to 4.  

I can add a little more down below the tire that's not a problem.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## inaka (Jun 28, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> Actually saturation was only to 4.
> 
> I can add a little more down below the tire that's not a problem.



If you can, then composition-wise, I think it'll be even better.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm working on some flowers but I'll get back to that part tonight.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree with the real estate below the tire.

Beyond that, that's pretty sweet...


----------



## Bynx (Jun 28, 2012)

There is some background showing over the fender and hood. Just enough to make it confusing with the lines of the car. If more background was showing so it separated itself from the background, or you lowered your camera so the background there disappeared completely it would have made the lines less confusing.


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 28, 2012)

I really like the execution. Colors like yellow is hard to do. This looks more like a traditional shot with external lighting.

Composition wise, I agree with more ground below the front tire. Also, I'd move the framing towards the left to allow more space in the front of the car as opposed to the rear.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah it was a car show so framing is kind of limited to what I got.  I can edit out that part of the background though as well.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 28, 2012)

So that's four exposures, hand held?

Nice...


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 28, 2012)

It was 0, +-1, -2.  The +2 had too much motion blur.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok, a little more work on it.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 8, 2012)

your edit looks real good! Love the sky and colors in this photo. You do very well with processing cars!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 8, 2012)

I see you took away a bit of the background over the fender. What I thought was more background was that black angular piece which is actually part of the hood. Its just beyond me how anyone can own such a beautiful piece of metal......IN YELLOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jul 8, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> your edit looks real good! Love the sky and colors in this photo. You do very well with processing cars!



Thanks much!


----------

